# It does not have to be this way!



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I speak in terms of bad sex life, 

Women- after hystorectomy or menopause. Get HRT even if your Dr thinks it is not necessary. Many Dr.s, OB/GYN etc. may not be comfortable or knowledgeable about prescribing them. 

Do not let them tell you, you only need estrogen. BS! Testosterone plays a huge function in sex drive, energy and mental brain function. Same reason men become forgetful and loss of energy when older ...lower Testosterone.if you just accept i do not want sex any more you are choosing to withhold from your spouse by choosing not to fix something that is easily corrected in most instances.

Wife had complete hystorectomy at 43. She had mood swings from feeling worthless to anger. Psych dr said bi-polar. She hat tumor on ovary and went in for endoacopic proceedure to test tumor. She flatlined on table before the Gyn. got started and anesthesiologist reversed proceedure and brought her back. 

She was referred to the Womens Cancer Center at Baylor Medical in Dallas. The Chief Oncologist did her hystorectomy due to other problems also. The Dr. stated she needs to have both removed. That it has been shown that over half the blood supply to the ovaries, comes from the uterus supply. Once you do a partial, the ovaries are starved for blood and oxygen and are usually non functioning by 2nd year. It is better to take all and start HRT and not worry about possible ovarian cancer down the road.

She also said many women are diagnosed as Bi-polar and put on paych meds when it is nothing more than their hormones being messed up. Meds that can also kill libido. She quit the meds, got complete hystorectomy, started HRT and now she is golden. Better than ever. Swings of worthlessness to agitation/anger...all gone. Praise Jesus. 

The Chief Oncologist stated also to not let others tell you you dont need progesterone any more either. It is a pregnancy hormone. But it helps balance the level of testosterone to estrogen and is also responsible for fluid retention in the body. How many women start retaining water after hysto?

Men-
I was diagnosed with Low T at 37. Would come home and fall asleep in recliner until wife woke me up for dinner, eat and go back to bed. Could have all the Playboy Playmates standing nude in my living room and i would tell them to get out of my way you're blocking the TV. Not interrested, no way no how. (Hypothetical scenario, I love my wife and refuse to look at other women in that way)

Basically saying if you are not interrested in going to the end of the earth to correct a situation with you that is causing a strain on your marriage and how your spouse sees you and the pain from the situation.....that is a choice you make daily to force you spouse to endure the heart ache, and force yourself too. Why? You dont have to...see someone about HRT! Please! I would do what it takes. I stick a needle in myself 2x a week for testosterone injections. Small thing to really enjoy life with my wife.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I take TRT and feel it has been great. My wife also did for ~12 months, and it helped her a ton. She stopped due to some side effects, but is looking at restarting with a lower dose.


----------

